# Ferrlecit Infusion



## Jacoder (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been checking all the codes/charges for an IV Iron administration done in the hospital as an outpatient procedure. I think I've almost got it, but I think I'm still missing one code.

The pt comes in with a dx of iron def anemia and receivs 250mg of Ferrlecit via IV. Here's the codes I'm using:

280.9 -DX
J2916 x 20 - Iron
99.29 - Administration Vol 3 code
96365 - Administration cpt
96366 - Additional hour 
J7050 -Normal Saline
S1015- IV extension set
*____ - IV Primary set*
99234 - Observation admit, D/C same day

Is the primary IV set (push) bundled in? If it isn't, what is the HCPC code? Thanks!

Jennifer


----------

